# Egg Recipient Programmes - Clinic with Best Success Rate



## Jeanette2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anyone know which clinic in the UK has the best success rate for Egg Recipients?  LWC Darlington seemed to do particularly well last year with a success rate of 58% which seems quite a bit higher than the Lister and Bridge. Am aware success rates are even higher in the US but am slightly reluctant to travel that far at present although might consider it.  Thanks


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi I'm not sure on the exact figures but check out herts &essex fertility centre.

They have very good success rates.

I had my 1st treatment in July/August and both myself and my recipient are now roughly 16 weeks pregnant x


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Jeanette - don't know if you would be prepared to travel but I've had successful treatment at Vistahermosa Clinic in Alicante, Spain. The care is second to none and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this clinic to anyone. Price is reasonable, no waiting list due to a good bank of donors. Spain different to UK in the fact that egg donation is completely anonymous. Very easily accessible from the UK and you only need two visits.


If you want to know anything else please don hesitate to PM me.


Good luck with whatever you decide  


Maggie x


----------



## MrsMiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Hiya, 

I would second that about Herts and Essex - I'm 35 weeks pregnant from my first cycle there and my recipient is pregnant too x


----------

